# Dämpfer Einbaubuchsen wo bestellen?



## Familyman (10. Mai 2013)

Servus zusammen,

mal eine Frage: möchte einen Rahmen (shore 1 2009) ohne Dämpfer kaufen. Ich hab vor einen Van R einzubauen, aber weiß nicht woher ich die passenden Buchsen bekomme. Die Maße hab ich in der Liste von Fritz schon gesehen. Danke für Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## MK_79 (10. Mai 2013)

Servus!
Schau mal bei Huber-Buchsen vorbei.


http://huber-bushings.com/

Habe dort meine gekauft. Alles Super gelaufen, die Teile sind sehr wertig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (11. Mai 2013)

Jo, kann die Huber-Buchsen auch empfehlen. Super Service, super Teile.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2013)

die kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen:

http://huber-bushings.com/

Grüße


----------



## Familyman (12. Mai 2013)

Ois klar, danke Euch!!


----------

